# Dirtpark/Bikepark Hamburg und Umgebung



## jackpott (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich wohne in der nähe von duvenstedt (Hamburg) und bin auf der suche nach einem guten Bikepark für Dirtjump. 
Würde mich über antworteb freuen.


----------



## NSFan (4. Oktober 2009)

Pinneberg 
Klein Nordende
Müllberg
Heede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NSFan (4. Oktober 2009)

schreib mal nachrich 
man kann sich ja mal trffen


----------

